# Comentarios Tuto Puerto Paralelo



## angel lopez

*Aquí pueden postear todas las dudas, comentarios, sugerencias que tengan acerca del tutorial de

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/

Ya que ese tema estará cerrado para que cada poste mantenga la consecutividad.
Att: EinSoldiatGott

-----------------------------------------*

Me ilustro bastante pero quisiera saber si podrían publicar el circuito para cd, puesto que necesito recibir la señal con un PLC a 24v cd.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola, con el 4n26 sería igual que con el moc, solo que , de que manera debe recibir el pulso su PLC, se me olvidó preguntarle en el MP 

Puede recibirlo con un transistor y una resistencia en Pull-up? o como lo quiere?

Saludos
**********

Si lo que quiere es que reciba un pulso, este es el arreglo, cuando El bit1 de puerto paralelo esta en bajo, el led no enciende, el transistor no se satura así que toda la corriente de VCC fluye hacia la salida OUT. Su PLC estaría recibiendo un 1.

Cuando se activa el puerto, el led enciende, se satura el transistor y la corriente se desvía hacia tierra, entonces a su PLC llega un 0.

EL diagrama es este, se le comoce como pull-up.








Ahora si solo lo quiere como interruptor, tal vez que le interrumpa la corriente o algo así, entonces es cuestión de usar al transistor como un simple interruptor, lo pone donde quiera que se interrumpa la corriente.

Cuando el puerto este en alto, el led enciende, el transistor se satura y el circuito se cierra.
Si el puerto esta en bajo, el led no enciende, el transistor esta en corte y el circuito esta abierto.






Saludos


----------



## Willington

Yo hice un programita para eso y me funciona perfecto. estaba basado en win95io.dll, ya lo
 arregle y ahora funciona con io.dll

tiene una funcion para monitorear el puerto y guardar a un archivo .  8)

el programa hace las inversiones necesarias en el puerto de control 
para que coincida con lo que se ve en la pantalla


saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Willington dijo:
			
		

> Bueno Finalmete encontre el programa.... estaba basado en win95io.dll, ya lo
> arregle y ahora funciona con io.dll
> 
> tiene una funcion para monitorear el puerto y guardar a un archivo .....  8)
> 
> el programa hace las inversiones necesarias en el puerto de control
> para que coincida con lo que se ve en la pantalla
> 
> 
> saludos



Se le agradece el aporte compañero , trae adjunta la dll?

En cuanto al tutorial, he agregado un visor para Archivos de LabView que compilé en el mismor programa, en si, es un programa que no hace nada, pero el installer genera un visor e instala los drivers necesarios para trabajar con el puerto. Así podrán ejecutar los archivos sin tener instalado LabView.

También he agregado como hacer el segundo ejemplo en LabView.

Saludos y tengo una duda haber si alguien puede resolvérmela, hay 67 descargas del que controla 1bit hecho en Visual Basic mientras que de los demás hay menos descargas, si acaso unas 3 o 4.

Por simple curiosidad, alguien que haya descargado ese de visual Basic, puede decirme la razón? Les ha parecido más práctico en Visual???

Saludos


----------



## Jaco

Hola...muy interesante toda tu explicación, justo estaba necesitando algo por el estilo para implementar. Te hago otra consulta a ver si puedes ayudarme: yo necesito que accionando cualquiera de las 8 salidas que irán a un relay cada una de ellas me mantenga ese estado por un determinado período de tiempo y después se desconecte...es decir, necesito u  estado sostenido por ejemplo 10 segundos y despues se desactive...Tenés algo para esta aplicación?? Sé que el período de mantemimiento del estado lo puedo hacer por soft así evisto de poner controladores externos....Gracoias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Jaco dijo:
			
		

> Hola...muy interesante toda tu explicación, justo estaba necesitando algo por el estilo para implementar. Te hago otra consulta a ver si puedes ayudarme: yo necesito que accionando cualquiera de las 8 salidas que irán a un relay cada una de ellas me mantenga ese estado por un determinado período de tiempo y después se desconecte...es decir, necesito u  estado sostenido por ejemplo 10 segundos y despues se desactive...Tenés algo para esta aplicación?? Sé que el período de mantemimiento del estado lo puedo hacer por soft así evisto de poner controladores externos....Gracoias



Hola, hecho no lo tengo.

Pero en C++, solo habría que decir

Enciende x bit
Espera
Apaga x bit

Por ejemplo para el bit 1

outportb(direccion,1)
delay(10000)
outportb(direccion,0)

En Visual B, sería igual, solo agregar el Timmer al igual que en Lab View

Solo habría que pensar en agregar una instrucción que mientras espera, revise si usted ha dado la indicación de que otro bit sea activado.

Saludos


----------



## Jaco

Hola...gracias por tu respuesta...Te hago la última...Yo pienso trabajar con DC y necesito saber cómo calcular el triac que voy a utilizar para que me mueva un relay de 1 amp aproximadamente. Qué tensión de salida tengo en el optoacoplador? Gracias.l


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Jaco dijo:
			
		

> Hola...gracias por tu respuesta...Te hago la última...Yo pienso trabajar con DC y necesito saber cómo calcular el triac que voy a utilizar para que me mueva un relay de 1 amp aproximadamente. Qué tensión de salida tengo en el optoacoplador? Gracias.l



Hola, para DC no va a ocupar TRIAC, con un opto 4n26 y el rele puesto en el colector del 4n26 + un diodo es suficiente.

Si lo desea en la noche le posteo un diagrama por que ahorita ando ocupadillo 

Saludos


----------



## Ivan N.

Hola! Estube leyendo el tutorial y esta muy bueno, pero no hay nada de información del puerto paralelo como entrada que es justamente lo q ando precisando . Asi q aprovecho para preguntar aca si alguien tiene idea de si se pueden usar los bits de control del puerto como entradas y como hacerlo (en varias paginas lei q si se puede pero en ninguna decia como hacerlo) o si se pueden usar los bits de datos como entradas y como hacerlo.
Lo que estoy haciendo concretamente es controlar la apertura, cierre y giro del cd de una lectora de cds y el problema es que utilizando todos los bits de datos y de status aun me falta conectar una salida y una entrada. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Hola! Estube leyendo el tutorial y esta muy bueno, pero no hay nada de información del puerto paralelo como entrada que es justamente lo q ando precisando . Asi q aprovecho para preguntar aca si alguien tiene idea de si se pueden usar los bits de control del puerto como entradas y como hacerlo (en varias paginas lei q si se puede pero en ninguna decia como hacerlo) o si se pueden usar los bits de datos como entradas y como hacerlo.
> Lo que estoy haciendo concretamente es controlar la apertura, cierre y giro del cd de una lectora de cds y el problema es que utilizando todos los bits de datos y de status aun me falta conectar una salida y una entrada. Desde ya muchas gracias!



Hola, ya había pensado eso, pero no se si poner una introducción al puerto paralelo , yo creo que se desvirtúa el tema pues mi intención es solo mostrar como hacer la programación y el hardware.

Usted cree que debería explicarlo?? O simplemente pongo un link que yo considerer bueno?

De cualquier manera, lo que usted quiere si se puede hacer, se llama puerto bidireccional,

Cito un fragnmento de un tuto http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/información/lpt/index.htm



> Para detectar si un puerto es bi-direccional o no hay una prueba infalible y extremadamente simple: Enviar a la dirección base del puerto paralelo el dato 255. Esto hace que todos los terminales del canal de datos sea energizados. Seguidamente habrá que llevar a masa el terminal 9 del conector por medio de una resistencia de 4.7K. Dejando la resistencia en ese lugar leer el dato presente en el puerto. Si la lectura entrega 255 quiere decir que el puerto es unidireccional, en cambio, si la lectura entrega 127 es señal que el puerto es bi-direccional. En los puertos modernos es posible efectuar esta prueba sin la resistencia limitadora de corriente, pero en los antiguos esto puede causar daños a la electrónica de la placa  de expansión.




Saludos


----------



## Fercho3333

> Para detectar si un puerto es bi-direccional o no hay una prueba infalible y extremadamente simple: Enviar a la dirección base del puerto paralelo el dato 255. Esto hace que todos los terminales del canal de datos sea energizados. Seguidamente habrá que llevar a masa el terminal 9 del conector por medio de una resistencia de 4.7K. Dejando la resistencia en ese lugar leer el dato presente en el puerto. Si la lectura entrega 255 quiere decir que el puerto es unidireccional, en cambio, si la lectura entrega 127 es señal que el puerto es bi-direccional. En los puertos modernos es posible efectuar esta prueba sin la resistencia limitadora de corriente, pero en los antiguos esto puede causar daños a la electrónica de la placa  de expansión.



¿Esto pasa con el puerto de control? Me han dicho que el puerto de control el bidireccional, a colector abierto, etc. pero por más pruebas que hice y por más bibliografia que encontre en internet (que la mayoria hay demasiado texto sin decir nada de lo concreto) no logro que en el puerto de control se lean datos, siempre está como salida. Lo lleve al límite de los 10mA (que entran o salen, da igual) y nada, se comporta como salida nomas. Toco los bits del c4 al c7 y lo unico que consigui es q el puerto de datos trabaje como entrada o salida. Agradecería que alguien me dijera como viene la mano con el puerto de Control. Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Tal vez su puerto no sea bidireccional , puede probar con las diferentes configuraciones del puerto desde la BIOS ya probó con eso???

Saludos


----------



## elede

Estoy probando de usar bidireccionalmente el puerto paralelo. Tengo en mi maquina configurado el puerto en el setup como ECP.
El problema es que debo cambiar el valor de los bit C5 y C1, de control. Pero por alguna razón que no comprendo, no me modifica el valor del pin 1 (C1).
¿Que puede estar pasando?
Les agradecería mucho si alguien sabe como resolverlo.
Saludos  
Leonardo
elede79@gmail.com


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

elede dijo:
			
		

> Estoy probando de usar bidireccionalmente el puerto paralelo. Tengo en mi maquina configurado el puerto en el setup como ECP.
> El problema es que debo cambiar el valor de los bit C5 y C1, de control. Pero por alguna razón que no comprendo, no me modifica el valor del pin 1 (C1).
> ¿Que puede estar pasando?
> Les agradecería mucho si alguien sabe como resolverlo.
> Saludos
> Leonardo
> elede79@gmail.com



Hola, eso no lo sabía, para que el puerto funcione bidireccionalmente ocupa cambiar valores del bus de control?

Yo solo he leido datos con el bus de estado, aún no he intentado hacerlo con el de datos dde manera bidireccional , pero si encuentro respuesta a su pregunta se lo comunico.



			
				Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias. Finalmente logre descargar el archivo y lo abri con winrar y esta funcionando de maravilla. Ahora por favor indiqueme que pines podria usar para meter datos de un conversor A/D, (hasta donde se eso de doble direccion no existe) y como seria el programa en Visual Basic 6.0
> Saludos



Hola, no hay de que :9.
Yo también quiero meter datos con un conversor A/D, y lo haré con los pines del bus de datos pero usando *inport *, la sintaxis no al recuerdo bien, pero pruebe con variable=inport(&378), también intentelo sin paréntesis.

Saludos


----------



## MaMu

Para que el LPT trabaje de forma bidireccional, es decir, enviar y recibir datos por el Bus de Datos: D0..D7, simplemente hay que cambiar el C5 del Bus de Control, lo del C1, esta de más, esto seria configurar el LPT en modo EPP. El C5, es un bit lógico, sin salida a pin, mientras que el C1 si.

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Para que el LPT trabaje de forma bidireccional, es decir, enviar y recibir datos por el Bus de Datos: D0..D7, simplemente hay que cambiar el C5 del Bus de Control, lo del C1, esta de más, esto seria configurar el LPT en modo EPP. El C5, es un bit lógico, sin salida a pin, mientras que el C1 si.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Mamu gracias por la orientación, entonces con modificar el estado de C5 ya lo tenemos bidireccional? es ponerlo en alto o en bajo? y una preguntilla más, se hace por soft o por hardware o puede hacerse por ambos?

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## maunix

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Para que el LPT trabaje de forma bidireccional, es decir, enviar y recibir datos por el Bus de Datos: D0..D7, simplemente hay que cambiar el C5 del Bus de Control, lo del C1, esta de más, esto seria configurar el LPT en modo EPP. El C5, es un bit lógico, sin salida a pin, mientras que el C1 si.
> 
> Saludos



*MaMu* no me queda clara tu explicación.  Hasta donde sé, la configuración de si el puerto es o no bidireccional es por hardware.  De hecho para ser bidireccional suelen tener salidas open collector que permiten usarse como salida y como entrada.

En cuanto a lo que mencionas, el cambio de "tipo de puerto" se hace desde la BIOS y ahí es donde cambia la cosa, tal vez la bios hace algún 'switcheo' del hardware del puerto paralelo en conjunto con el chipset del motherboard que permite que el puerto sea EPP, SPP, ECP o Bi-Dir.

Hasta donde mis conocimientos llegan, algo adormecidos por años que no uso el puerto paralelo, eso solo se hace desde el hardware.  De hecho ningún sistema operativo te permite cambiar el "tipo de puerto" desde la interfaz.

Ni Windows, ni Linux (son los que he usado) te permiten cambiar eso, es decir, no hay acceso ni ninguna interrupción por hardware que permita cambiar eso del BIOS.  Es algo "no documentado para el sistema operativo".  

Por supuesto cabe la posibilidad de que yo esté equivocado y es ahí donde me interesaría que expliques mejor tu punto asi me sacas la ignorancia del tema.  

Saludos


----------



## Mushito

Perdon, por mi ignorancia en este tema, me retracto por lo que escribí en mi último post. Estuve indagando en la Web, y los puertos bidireccionales son configurables desde el BIOS solo que no encontré ni un sola pagina que fuera al grano.
Ingrese al bios de mi maquina y el la configuración de Puerto Serial tiene las opciones de SPP, EPP, ECP, EPP y ECP. Cual de estas se debe escoger, y una pregunta para MaMu, donde se configura C5.
En una página mencionan que es peligroso por que cuando se envía un dato de salida a LPT este valor de C5 cambia automáticamente a "0".
Gracias!


----------



## maunix

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Ingrese al bios de mi maquina y el la configuración de Puerto Serial tiene las opciones de SPP, EPP, ECP, EPP y ECP. Cual de estas se debe escoger, y una pregunta para MaMu, donde se configura C5.



De seguro hablas del puerto PARALELO, no serial.

Ojo con eso.


----------



## Mushito

Si, del paralelo.


----------



## MaMu

*maunix*:

Lo que decis es correcto. El seteo del Bit lógico C5, se hace a nivel de software, para poder utilizar el Bus de Datos de forma bidireccional. Sin activar este estado lógico, asi este configurado desde el bios en modo EPP, no es posible su utilizacion. El C5, indica que el LPT esta configurado en modo EPP (previamente) para poder LEER y ESCRIBIR en el Bus de Datos. Les recuerdo, el C5 es un bit lógico, no tiene salida por ningun pin. Existen ciertas formas de acceder a algunos Bios, de la misma forma en que se acceden a los puertos, yo no lo recomiendo, ya que si uno no posee el conocimiento adecuado generara permanentemente problemas de checksum.

Otro dato a tomar en cuenta, para quienes le interese, aqui explico como utilizar la Interrupcion del puerto paralelo, y todo su analisis:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interrupciones-puerto-paralelo-475/

Saludos.


----------



## mauriciodtdt

Hola, gracias por toda la información, pero ahora necesito saber como hago para poder recibir datos mediante el registro de datos, es decir necesito leer 8 bits provenientes de un conversor analogo digital y no quiero utilizar registros (flip flops), por eso necesito saber como hago para cambiar el registro de datos (8 bits) de escritura a lectura, gracias por toda la ayuda que me puedan dar 

pdt. estoy trabajando con el io.dll de visual basic 6


----------



## Geo

El registro de datos es sólo de salida, el puerto paralelo tiene (si mal no recuerdo) sólo 5 bits de entrada.

Aquí encuentran más información:
http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/paralelo.htm

Saludos,
JJ (Geo).


----------



## MaMu

A ver, procedo a la explicación de como UTILIZAR el REGISTRO DE DATOS como ENTRADA.

Lo primero que se tiene que hacer, SI o SI, es reiniciar el PC, entrar en el BIOS y configurar el Parallel Port como EPP. Si tienen opcion de soportar EPP + ECP, es lo mismo.
Una vez que este activado el modo de BIDIRECCIONALIDAD del puerto, lo que queda tan solo es cuestion de programacion. Como es esto? Simple. Toman el BIT 5 lógico del Registro de Control y bien, si lo ponen a "0", el Registro de Datos del LPT es solo de Salida, y si lo ponen a "1", el Registro de Datos es de ENTRADA. Bien simple. Espero que se haya entendido y lo puedan aplicar.

Saludos.


----------



## edos

k onda
quisiera saber como podria controlar compuertas ttl a traves de la computadora tengo algunos conocimientos basicos para electronica pero no mucho para la programacion solo una pequeña idea y pues mi idea en gral. es controlar focos y otros elementos por medio de relevadores pero pues solo se manipular los relevadores con los ttl' pero no la compu con los ttl's ojala y me puedan ayudar con algun diagrama y pues si se puede con un programa para encendido y apagado de varios elementos y de ahi basarme para hacer trabajos mas complicados.
saludos


----------



## Mushito

Para introducir datos por el puerto paralelo (8bits) hay que poner Out &H37A, 32 en el inicio del programa (de vivual basic), al hacer esto internamente se le esta dando un uno logico interno que configura al LPT1 como entrada de datos.
Para que comprendan mejor els envio el siguiente diagrama.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Hola, no tuve tiempo de fijarme si ya pusieron este archivo, pero para los que quieren manejar el puerto paralelo desde window XP no tienen que modificar su programa, solo ejecutar este que les pongo, el cuel abre los puertos.
ni me acuerdo d donde lo baje

PD: deben agregar un archivo .sys a su sistema, cuando lo vean y traten de ejecutarlo, se los va a pedir y les va a decir donde ponerlo.


----------



## tytylo

Hola, me interesa mucho esto. Quise hacer la plaqueta pero, no se nada de electronica - soy programador - El tema es que fui a comprar los materiales para hacerlo y me falta saber de cuantos watts deben ser las resistencias y como encuentro el amperaje del fusible.
Desde ya, gracias. El sitio esta muy bueno.


----------



## El nombre

La bidireccionalidad no funciona en XP. Lo dice microsoft asi que.

Saludos

PD Si alguien lo consigue le pago una cena por to lo alto. Perdí el tiempo haciendo lo imposible hasta que me crucé con un articulo de microsoft que indicaba la imposibilidad.


----------



## JhonQ

La verdad que visual basic para mi es la forma mas sencilla de realizar programas casi para todo, esa es mi humilde opinion.
Ahora por favor alguien que me ayude con un problema acerca de como controlar una impresora a traves del puerto paralelo enviando palabras de control y verificando el status port para realizar el handshake paso a paso. La verdad cuando envio un caracter a imprimir la impresora se queda ocupada y solo responde al comando de reinicializacion y nada mas.no logro imprimir nada.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> La bidireccionalidad no funciona en XP. Lo dice microsoft asi que.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD Si alguien lo consigue le pago una cena por to lo alto. Perdí el tiempo haciendo lo imposible hasta que me crucé con un articulo de microsoft que indicaba la imposibilidad.




Hola, si se puede hacer.

Configure el puerto desde la bios como EPP+ECC
descarge el programa Userport
Y desde su programa envíe un 0x20 a la dirección base+2 para configurar el puerto como bidireccional.

Saludos


----------



## infolucho

che enserio pues se puede introducir datos por el puerto de datos ?
como?
en visual basic 6.0


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

informaciónlucho dijo:
			
		

> che enserio pues se puede introducir datos por el puerto de datos ?
> como?
> en visual basic 6.0



Lo he logrado en visual y en c++. Seguro se puede en cualquiera que tenga acceso a los puertos.

Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion

Yo tengo acceso de entrada y salida con el Useport.


----------



## la ciencia

yo hice el programa de controlar todos los bit del puerto paralelo pero quiero saber como le ago para que me indique cuando esta sencendido y cuando estas apagado.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

la ciencia dijo:
			
		

> yo hice el programa de controlar todos los bit del puerto paralelo pero quiero saber como le ago para que me indique cuando esta sencendido y cuando estas apagado.



Que el programa le indique? Pues simplemente imprima en pantalla el valor que esta enviando hacia el puerto. Puede ser en decimal o en binario para que vea que bits estan encendiendo.,

Saludos


----------



## la ciencia

podria decirme como puedo hacer eso por favor.


----------



## Mushito

señor moderador, muchas gracias por la información, me gustaria hacerle algunas preguntas:
-como se hace para cerrar el codigo del programa en LABVIEW para que los usuarios no toquen el programa?
-el primer programa para encender y apagar un led con labview funciona muy bien pero su codigo esta cerrado, podria UD postear uno de codigo abierto (LABVIEW)
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> señor moderador, muchas gracias por la información, me gustaria hacerle algunas preguntas:
> -como se hace para cerrar el codigo del programa en LABVIEW para que los usuarios no toquen el programa?
> -el primer programa para encender y apagar un led con labview funciona muy bien pero su codigo esta cerrado, podria UD postear uno de codigo abierto (LABVIEW)
> Gracias por su ayuda.



Hola, hace rato que no toco el labview, no recuerdo exactamente como se hacía, pero trae en los menús una opción de crear un executable, es un wizard que le pregunta como quiere que su proyecto se llame, que librerías quiere incluir y puede crear una especie de instalador, pero al menos en la spruebas que yo hice, a pesar de tener un instalador, en una compu sin LABVIEW el programa no podía correr, así que es necesario que haya instalado LABVIEW o un Visor de Archivos de LabView.

Esos ejercicios los hice hace ya algún tiempo, ya no los tengo guardados, pero ahi postee los bloques básicos del programa, lo que no puse fue los adornos que le hice.

Saludos


----------



## bugmenot

Hola amigo queria preguntarte en el codigo de visual basic sale una una funcion "arreglo", esa como se declara por con el codigo que pusiste sale como no definida.

y otra cosita para hacerlos solo de 2 bits cual seria el valor que se le llevaria a Out &H378, para el segundo bit?

Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

bugmenot dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo queria preguntarte en el codigo de visual basic sale una una funcion "arreglo", esa como se declara por con el codigo que pusiste sale como no definida.
> 
> y otra cosita para hacerlos solo de 2 bits cual seria el valor que se le llevaria a Out &H378, para el segundo bit?
> 
> Gracias



Para el arreglo de los checkbox, agregué 1, y al copiarlo y pegarlo repetidas veces me preguntaba el programa si quería pegarlos como una matríz o arreglo le dije que si.

Para trabajar solo con 2 bits, el máximo número que peude enviar es un 3=11 base 2.
3=11 
2=10
1=01
0=00

Saludos


----------



## pinkplot

Hola, amigo muchas gracias por la ayuda apenas estoy empezando con visual, y estoy solo, trate de hacer el programa del display de 7 segmentos, pero al momento de compilar me manda error en la primera declaracion y en el modulo, uso vb6, como le haria muchas gracias de antemano,


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

pinkplot dijo:
			
		

> Hola, amigo muchas gracias por la ayuda apenas estoy empezando con visual, y estoy solo, trate de hacer el programa del display de 7 segmentos, pero al momento de compilar me manda error en la primera declaracion y en el modulo, uso vb6, como le haria muchas gracias de antemano,



Los primeros códigos son para visual 6, los últimos algunos estan con visual 6 otros solo están en visual NET 2005.

Saludos


----------



## MaMu

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> La bidireccionalidad no funciona en XP. Lo dice microsoft asi que.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD Si alguien lo consigue le pago una cena por to lo alto. Perdí el tiempo haciendo lo imposible hasta que me crucé con un articulo de microsoft que indicaba la imposibilidad.



A nivel de Usuario no se puede, puesto a que acceder a un puerto y/o modificarlo es una instrucción de privilegio a nivel Kernel, por lo tanto, se necesita un driver que corra y esta cargado en el kernel. Resuelto esto, se puede hacer cualquier cosa con el puerto, en cualquier dirección y sentido.


----------



## sebas4378

agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda  
estudio tecnologia en electronica y me piden transformar una tension entregada por el sensor de temperatura en una palabra digital, eso se como hacerlo , con un addc y el que utilizo es el 0804hasta ahi todo va bien.
quiero saber como calibrar el voltaje de referencia del adc para que funcionne correctamente y como debe ser el programa en c++ para que me muestre en la pantalla la medicion de temperatura que esta realizando el sensor, la verdad no he encontrado mucho acerca del programa y me gustaria recibir cualquier información seguro sera muy util
gracias por tomarce la molestia de responder mis inquietudes


----------



## MaMu

sebas4378 dijo:
			
		

> quiero saber como calibrar el voltaje de referencia del adc para que funcionne correctamente y como debe ser el programa en c++ para que me muestre en la pantalla la medicion de temperatura que esta realizando el sensor, la verdad no he encontrado mucho acerca del programa y me gustaria recibir cualquier información seguro sera muy util
> gracias por tomarce la molestia de responder mis inquietudes



Lo IDEAL, es que utilices un IC de referencia de tensión (2,5V )y no un simple pote, podría ser un LM336. 
En cuanto al programa, es simple, lees los datos obtenidos del ADC, el muestreo lo actualizas detectando un cambio en cada EOC del ADC (End Of Convertion).


----------



## sebas4378

gracias por la información sobre la calibracion del voltaje de referencia, la verdad creo que necesito ayuda especialmente en la parte de la toma de datos pues no poseo muchos conocimientos de programacion y no se como hacer que la temperatura sea interpretada por el pc 
agradezco cualquier gesto de interes sobre mi caso....
aqui adjunto el esquematico que utilizare para mi proyecto espero sea de ayuda para poder entender que es lo que requiero


----------



## MaMu

sebas4378 dijo:
			
		

> ...no se como hacer que la temperatura sea interpretada por el pc...



Tenés un sensor de temperatura, supongamos que el rango de temperaturas que mide oscila de entre 0ºC a 100ºC. La resultante de la medición se expresa en los 8 bits de salida, siendo este byte de un rango de entre 00000000 a 11111111, en otras palabras, de 0x00 a 0xFF, o bien, de 0 a 255 (256 posibilidades). El cálculo, no es mas que una cuenta, en la que puedes obtener hasta las décimas. 0ºC equivale a 0 del puerto y 100ºC equivale a 255 del puerto.
Para ajustar la presición, fijate en la hoja de datos del sensor, la rampa de medidas, ahi obtendrás el máximo y el mínimo, asi como el margen de error.

Saludos


----------



## chepaldi

Hola
Es mi primera vez en el foro, y he estado leyendo todos los comentarios, pero la verdad es que soy nuevo en el tema y no cacho mucho.
Les explico que neesito realizar mandar un pulso por el puerto paralelo (1BIT solamente), durante un tiempo especifico, y luego de otro tiempo especifico, mandar otro durante un tercer tiempo especifico.
La idea es hacer un traductor a codigo morse mediante un led y chicharra.
pero a pesar de tener toda la ayuda aportada por ustedes, no he logrado hacer funcionar los codigos.
Mi pericia es en Java, y creo haberlo logrado alli, pero al parecer tengo que trabajar con C para manejar el puerto paralelo, y en Dev-Cpp creo que tb me funciono (sin el outportb()), pero para ocupar el comando outportb() necesito trabajar con Borland, pero en Borland todo se me va a la chucha.
Despues de todo esta ida y vuelta, finalmente me decidi a hacerlo en VB, ya que al parecer es lo mas facil, ademas funcionaria en Win98 y WinXP, pero nunca he trabajado con VB, asi que me lo consegui (VB 6 PRO), pero solo he llegado a instalarlo y a poner 2 botones, pero por supuesto no me funciona.

Les ruego que me ayuden ya que ya estoy chato con este asunto.

No necesito los botones, sino que un text_box (y a lo mejor un boton "ejecutar" (por si no funcionaria con solo apretar la tecla "ENTER")), para ingresar una oracion, la cual me la tiene que analizar mediante codigo morse y transformar, y segun sea señal corta o señal larga, mandarme un pulso corto o largo (1BIT mediante un tiempo corto o largo).

Solamente les pido que me envien el codigo en VB o en C funcionando para 1BIT, yo hare lo del codigo morse, solo necesito los archivos (no solo el .exe) del 1 BIT para VB.

Además, me podrian decir CUANTO es lo que sale a través de 1BIT del puerto paralelo, osea ¿cuantos leds le engo que poner?, ¿de que color?, ¿que tipo de resistencia?, ¿me alcanzara para 1 led y una chicharra chica?.

Muchisimas Gracias por toda su ayuda.

Felipe Sepúlveda (CHILE)
felipeasepulveda+gmail


----------



## MaMu

1 bit, 1 lógico (5v >= bit >= 3,4v aprox.) La resistencia del led, la calculas. El consumo total del LPT no debe sobrepasar los 80mA (20mA del Led, y habra que ver la chicharra)

Saludos


----------



## Mushito

Estimados moderadores y miembros:

Para no abrir otro tema, relacionado con lo que se trata en este, les consulto lo siguiente:

Ya consegui encender leds mediante el puerto paralelo con la valiosa información que dejo nuestro moderador EinSoldiatGott.

Ahora quiero enviar un numero comprendido entre 0 a 255 en decimal, equivalente a su binario que saldra por el puerto paralelo y que se enciendan los leds un tiempo controlado con un scroll bar (entre 0.5 seg a 3 seg) y luego envie otro numero en decimal y asi las veces que quiera. 

Los leds deben permanecer encendidos un tiempo controlado por el scrollbar y luego cambiar al proximo numero equibalente a su codigo binario. 
Saludos.

P.D. pienso utilizar en un panel de leds con registro de desplasamiento para formar letras.


----------



## chepaldi

Amigos:

Disculpen la nueva consulta, pero como se debe de conectar los pares de bits para no estropear mi puerto paralelo.

Osea:
- punto positivo 2 con punto negativo 24 (probado y funcionando)
- etc...

o da lo mismo mientras sea entre los 2-9 como positivo y el negativo entre los 18-25, sin importar el orden.

Ojo:  Solo quiero enviar bit, na de recibir.

Gracias.

FS


----------



## chepaldi

Amigos:

Sorry tantas molestias.

Ya he resuelto todos los otros problemas y consultas, pero ahora me salio otra.

Necesito sacar mas voltaje a traves del puerto paralelo.

Cada linea de mi puerto me entrega 3,28 V, pero necesito sacar mas.

Es posible conectar en serie 2 lineas de mi puerto paralelo para sacar 7,56V (interna o externamente).

Sé que puedo sacarlos por separado, pero mi proyecto es hacer un circuito con varios componentes combinados (1 diodo laser (no se el voltaje, pero funciona con 1 linea), 1 led (1,8V), 1 buzzer (3V), 1 motor electrico (3V) y 1 interruptor (0 a 6V)).

Todos los componentes van conectados en serie.

Cuando le mando señal no pasa absolutamente nada, no se prende nada, pero si los pongo por separado me funcionan todos menos el motor electrico, pero ocupando un portapilas de 2 pilas AA me funciona, ¿por que puede ser esto?.

Podria resultar si conecto mis componentes en paralelo en vez de en serie?.

Gracias

Felipe Sepúlveda
felipeasepulveda+gmail


----------



## chepaldi

Amigos:

Para aclarar un poco mas.

El portapilas me entrega 2.55V y ademas conecte 2 lineas al motor electrico, pero nuevamente sin exito, y repito que con el portapilas (2,55V) me funciona impeque.

Gracias

Felipe Sepúlveda


----------



## ETTORE

una duda como hago el cable del puerto paralelo para conectarlo a la pc. lo tengo que hacer artesanalmente o comprarme uno hecho, es que lo quiero conectar a un protoboard las salidas del cable y la otra va ser el interfas bd25 macho pero, el chiste es como hacerlo, suena tonto, porque nunca lo he hecho y pues, no quiero regarla porque no quiero echarme la pc, de que pin a que pin tengo que conectar


----------



## chepaldi

Hola:

Si quieres puedes comprarlo hecho, pero no creo que sea necesario, yo creo que te enredarias mucho mas.

Lo unico que necesitas es el conector macho db25, en donde los pines 2-9 seran tus positivos, y los 18-25 son tierras o negativos.  Puedes hacer cualquier combinacion entre ellos, es decir, si quieres puedes sacar 1 bit desde el punto 2, y devolverlo por el 24, o 23. o..., y de igual manera sacarlo por cualquier punto desde el 2 hasta el 9.

Son 8 bits.  Cualquier cable de telefono o de red te sirve, te recomiendo el de red ya que ya tiene 8 lineas.  inclusive puedes sacar a traves de una linea 2 o 3 bits sin problemas.

Para mayor seguridad, si sacas 3 bits, devuelve 3 bits, o si quieres puedes siempre devolverlos todos.

Si es que no haces ninguna transformadorrmacion entre el voltaje o amperaje, sera practicamente imposible echarte el puerto, e imposible echarte la PC, en casos extremos podria dejar de funcionar el puerto, pero nunca la PC, y repito, solo si cambias los voltajes y amperajes de manera abrupta y sin saber bien.

Las caracteristicas clasicas de un puerto paralelo son (y gracias a ayudas de google, y participantes del foro): 

Voltaje en bajo = 0V = 0
Voltaje en alto = 3V - 5V = 1
Mi paralelo saca 3,28 V por bit
Si deseas trabajar con muchos componentes o con algun componente de alto o mediano amperaje, te recomiendo que combines bits (si te alcanza (max 500 o 550 mA) con los 8 bits) y si no vas a tener que transformar el amperaje.
cada Bit entrega aprox. 50mA

Recuerda conectar resistencias adecuadas a tu protoboard, de lo contrario podrias quemar tus componentes.

Yo tb estoy haciendo un proyecto parecido para mi U, y por ejemplo estoy conectando 1 Led, 1 Diodo Laser, 1 Buzzer, 1 interruptor, potenciometros, 1 motor electrico, etc... con 8 bits (conectados en paralelo), pero si los tomo por separado, cada uno me sirve con 1 bit, de esa manera en vez de ocupar 8 bits, estaria ocupando 4 bits, asi que tienes que probar no mas.

Te recomiendo ocupar "potenciometros de ajustes" de 100 ohm (minimo) o 500 ohm (maximo) en vez de las resistencias, ya que de esa manera puedes regular tu circuito, y asi no quemas nada y despues con un simple tester puedes calcular el valor de tu resistencia.

Googlea no mas y si tienes alguna otra duda me consultas, no soy el mas capo, pero ya llevo un buen rato investigando estas cosas y ya tengo mi proyecto casi listo.


----------



## Mushito

chepaldi dijo:
			
		

> Amigos:
> Cada linea de mi puerto me entrega 3,28 V, pero necesito sacar mas.
> Es posible conectar en serie 2 lineas de mi puerto paralelo para sacar 7,56V (interna o externamente).
> felipeasepulveda+gmail


   No es posible


----------



## Mushito

chepaldi dijo:
			
		

> Amigos:
> 
> Sé que puedo sacarlos por separado, pero mi proyecto es hacer un circuito con varios componentes combinados (1 diodo laser (no se el voltaje, pero funciona con 1 linea), 1 led (1,8V), 1 buzzer (3V), 1 motor electrico (3V) y 1 interruptor (0 a 6V)).
> 
> Todos los componentes van conectados en *serie*.
> 
> felipeasepulveda+gmail


En serie? o en serio.
Amigo disculpa pero te falta repasar tus conceptos de electronica, asi como vas corres el peligro de dañar seriamente tu puerto paralelo.


----------



## Mushito

Nunca pero nunca pongas en paralelo o en serie los pines del puerto paralelo, se llama puerto paralelo por que el valor o dato sale en paralelo, eso no significa que puedas puentear los pines del 2 al 9 como si se trtara de tierra para subir su capacidad de corriente, por que quemarias los integrados internos al sacar valores diferentes.


----------



## Mushito

Para mayor corriente y mayor voltaje te recomiendo montar el siguiente circuito
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/paralelo/ipp01-circuit.pdf

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/paralelo/paralelo.htm


----------



## chepaldi

Mushito, En primera instancia muchas gracias por tus respuestas.

Respecto a los componentes, van en paralelo, sorry me equivoque.

Estoy tomando precauciones, e inventando a manera que avanzo, pero siempre con ALGO de conocimiento.  No tengo muchas nociones de electronica, por eso mis reiteradas consultas, y lo que he ido aprendiendo a sido de a poco.

Debido a que los componentes van en paralelo y que ninguno ocupa mas de 3V no necesito sacar mas de 3,28V.

Medi por separado todos mis pines antes de conectarlos entre si, y todos me dieron exactamente 3,28V, y debido a que las pilas o fuentes se pueden conectar en paralelo sin correr peligro si es que todas son iguales, me atrevi a conectarlos.  Si me dices que corro peligro, entonces gracias, pero me ha funcionado bien, y por supuesto si "puentie" 7 pines, de igual manera estoy devolviendo 7 pines.

Respecto a las paginas que me mandaste, la primera ya la habia visitado (hoy), y la tenia en proyecto, pero la segunda nop, asi que le pegare una buena mirada.  Una pregunta respecto a la primera pagina.  ¿Es totalmente necesaria la parte de control del circuito, o puedo solamente conectar el 74HC245 y el ULN2003?.  Existe alguna posibilidad de que me expliques como hacerlo.  Necesito sacar 500 mA desde 1Bit, me dijeron que con 2 transistores, 2 resistencias y 1 condensador podia hacerlo, es decir se mantenia el voltaje y se aumentaba la intensidad de corriente.  Como, que y de que manera conecto para lograr mi proposito?.

Muchisimas Gracias.

FS


----------



## Mushito

Investiga en la web .., puedes hacerlo facilmente con un trnasistor y una fuente externa, mañana te digo como.


----------



## chepaldi

Ese es el problema, no puedo ocupar una fuente externa, todo y solo con el puerto paralelo.

Ese es mi proyecto.

Espero la respuesta

Gracias

FS


----------



## Mushito

Sin fuente esterna no se puede hombre


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

El tema original ya no puedo modificarlo, pes como el tema esta cerrado, solo lso moderadores pudieran hacer esos cambios.

Pero me llegó un MP de "Meta", para compartir con ustedes una nueva versión de visual Basic 2008.

Les dejo el link aquí.

http://www.microsoft.com/express/download/ 

Saludos y gracias a Meta


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Más información sobre el puerto paralelo que he encontrado bajo Visual C#.

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/csppleds.aspx

Saludos.


----------



## jejavi

como haces para que c muestre //foros de electronica//, sin que moleste la ejecucion del programa


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

jejavi dijo:
			
		

> como haces para que c muestre //foros de electronica//, sin que moleste la ejecucion del programa



Mandé a imprimir eso, y nunca llamé al limpiado de pantalla.

Si no mal recuerdo estube usando las instruccioens para imprimir en pantalla con coordenadas xy para indicar que bits estan encendidos.

Saludos


----------



## jejavi

podrias ser ma especifico como un codigo si no es molestia, ah otra cosa que compilador usas,por que el borland que tengo a veces me da errores.


----------



## betois3

Hola, como puedo conocer la dirección de un puerto


----------



## Meta

Aquí os dejo más información sencilla del puerto paralelo por si acaso.

http://witsuk.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=84&Itemid=35


----------



## jejavi

es facil conocer la direccion del puerto, dale popiedades en *MI PC-propiedades-hardware- administrador de dispositivos-puertos-lpt1*-propiedades,

espero que te sirva-..--


----------



## carlos1253

Hola, pido orientacion para crear un programa que hara los siguiente:

Soy nuevo en esto de programacion y pues si alguien me puede guiar le agredeceria mucho su ayuda,
Lo que pretendo hacer es comunicar dos puertos series rs232, un puerto supongampos COM1 me mandara datos de 16 bytes, el otro puerto supongamos COM2 ira conectado a un microcontrolador 16f877, la maquina es una bascula en el COM1, lo que quiero q haga el programa es cuando la bascula me envia un dato en especifico poder comparar y enviar por el COM2 un solo caracter que leera el pic para realizar una tarea especifica q he programado para eso, no pude conectar el micro directo a la bascula ya q el buffer del pic es de 2 bytes y no da tiempo de guardar todos los datos antes de un sobreflujo para eso simplemente un software que reciba datos de COM1 y los compare para cuando llegue al dato que quiero envie por COM2 un solo carater para q el pic pueda analizarlo y realizar su tarea gracias si alguien me pueda ayudar u orientar le agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Meta

Aquí te dejo el manual que hice del *puerto serie*.

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=54&Itemid=105

Manual PDF

Quizás te pueda ayudar.


----------



## carlos1253

Gracias me ha servido de mucho tu aporte, si me pudiera ayudar en algo mas como puedo comparar este dato «       µ°®° g  Š, ya que eso es lo q me manda la bascula segun yo tendria q declarar una variable con ese dato y en tu ejemplo lo mandas al textbox cuando haces ahi podria agregar la comparacion del dato, pero aun no puedo declarar esa variable con ese dato me dice que no es aceptado ese caracter, y tambien creo yo q la comunicacion cuando aprietas un boton en tu ejemplo lo mandas constante o solo una vez?

de verdad muchas gracias me ha servido un monton y un aplauso a tu manual, se q no es el programa en el q deberia aprender pero pues es un inicio, me pondre a estudiar c++ pero es q ahorita necesito ese programa aunq sea en visual pero cuando sepa mas lo hare con c++

muchas gracias


----------



## Meta

En la *página 145* del manual, envía un byte, si desea enviar más bytes en tramas, se hace así:

Fíjate en el código. ¿querías algo de enviar varios bytes uno detrás del otro? En este caso son 3 bytes uno detras de otro que envía seguido como si fuera uno.



		Código:
	

byte[] mBuffer= new byte[3];
mBuffer[0] = 0x74; //ASCII letra"t".
mBuffer[1] = 0x75
mBuffer[2] = 0x76
serialPort1.Write(mBuffer, 0, mBuffer.Length);


Saludos.


----------



## carlos1253

Gracias lo configure para que enviara 8 bytes, lo unico q me faltaria es probarlo.

Una duda mas amigo hice esta rutina 



		Código:
	

    {
            Recibidos += serialPort5.ReadExisting();
            this.Invoke(new EventHandler(Actualizar));
        }
        private void Actualizar(object s, EventArgs e)
        {
            textBox_Bascula.Text = Recibidos;
            byte[] mBuffer = new byte[8]; //Se declara mbuffer de tamaño 8 bytes
            string peso; //Se declara la variable peso osea 50 gramos
            peso = "«       µ°®° g  Š";
            if (peso == Recibidos) mBuffer = new byte[8]; //Si el peso es igual a 50 gramos 
            mBuffer[0] = 0x30; //a 50 gramos enviamos el carater 0 
            mBuffer[1] = 0x30;
            mBuffer[2] = 0x30;
            mBuffer[3] = 0x30;
            mBuffer[4] = 0x30;
            mBuffer[5] = 0x30;
            mBuffer[6] = 0x30;
            mBuffer[7] = 0x30;
            serialPort6.Write(mBuffer, 0, mBuffer.Length);
            else 
            mBuffer = new byte[8];//si no es cantidad se envia caracter 1
            mBuffer[0] = 0x31; 
            mBuffer[1] = 0x31;
            mBuffer[2] = 0x31;
            mBuffer[3] = 0x31;
            mBuffer[4] = 0x31;
            mBuffer[5] = 0x31;
            mBuffer[6] = 0x31;
            mBuffer[7] = 0x31;
            serialPort6.Write(mBuffer, 0, mBuffer.Length);
        }


Corrigeme si es posible lo que hice por q aun lo he probado por q tengo q comprar un cable q me falta pero supongo q es asi la comparacion de los dato???? Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Meta

Almacena el dato 30 en una variable y el 31 en otra. Ahí haces la comparación. No te puedo decir como, porque debo probarlo.


----------



## Meta

Otro dato del puerto paralelo por si acaso, con LCD Hitachi HD44780.

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/cspplcds.aspx

Saludos.


----------



## wiilder

disculpa el programa que tengo es el visual C++, en estos dias probare si el programa que esta en turboC++ funciona igual para visualC++, cosa que creo que no funcionara, bueno no he echo la prueba, quisiera ayuda para esto.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Más información del puerto paralelo.
http://cfievalladolid2.net/tecno/recursos/gt_zorrilla2001/archivos/puente.htm
http://www.miajas.com/intercom/MotorDC.html

Saludo.


----------



## ingconde

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro y solo queria descargar los programas para labview, pero los link no me funciónan  no se si me puedas dar la direccion de descargar o actualizar los links, gracias  !


----------



## Chico3001

Puedes descargarlo de este link, solo que necesitas registrarte y tener mucha paciencia por que pesa como 600Mb

http://www.ni.com/trylabview/


----------



## Peteral

Hola a todos, bueno he estado leyendo mucho sobre el tema de la protección del puerto paralelo, creo que me he leido casi todos los posts que hay en esta web, y el motivo de esta consulta es que he hecho yo un circuito para proteger el puerto paralelo, y antes de atreverme a montarlo me gustaría que me dierais opinión (para no quemarlo), se que esto esta mas que hablado, pero he leido mil cosas y al final se me han creado muchas dudas, por ejemplo, yo he hecho estos 2 circuitos:

IMAGENES

El caso es que también he visto algunos cirtuitos que utilizan relés. y otro tipo de dispositivos con lo cual me crean mas dudas, sobre los circuitos que he creado pienso que el primero es una "salvajada" pero es el primero que monté asi a la "ligera", y el segundo lo he pensado mas, aunque también puede ser otra "salvajada", por eso pido opinion a los expertos.

Mis conocimientos de electrónica son bajos, también comentar que el circuito he puesto 220V ya que me gustaria probar alguna luz de mi casa o parecido, pero que por lo general conectaré aparatos de menor voltaje, sobre los 12-24V, por si ello conlleva alguna modificación en el circuito.

Por otro lado no se tampoco que optoacoplador se ajustará mas a mis necesidades, si el 4N25,4N35..... he puesto ese por poner uno pero sin realmente saber la diferencia de unos y otros, y sobre el transistor me gustaría que me aconsejarais alguno, aquí es donde suelo comprar los componentes:

OPTOACOPLADORES  y TRANSISTORES

Muchas gracias a todos los que se tomen su tiempo en ayudarme.


----------



## Elvic

saludos

para proteger  el puerto paralelo puedes usar el circuito 74245  tal como lo muestra la siguiente imagen 







para la interfaz  de potencia  no te recomedaria utilizar un opto_acoplador basado en transistor sera mejor utilizar uno basado en triac como el que te pongo en la siguiente imagen.






como puedes notar es un moc3011 ero puedes usar cualquier otro que se base en triac...

después combinas los dos y ya tienes una interfaz para controlar  cargas de potencia con el puerto paralelo,es decir, que por cada led que existe en la primer imagen  tenderas que sustituirlos por un opto_acoplador

referencias

1
2
suerT


----------



## Peteral

Hola, he estado mirando lo que me has dicho y he hecho este nuevo circuito, a ver si es lo que tu me decias:

CIRCUITO

Por otro lado me gustaría saber si puedo utilizar los optotriacs siguientes MOC3020, MOC3021, MOC3041, si da lo mismo uno que otro, o si por el contrario hay alguno mas recomendado.

También me gustaría saber si hay alguna alternativa a ese circuito integrado, ya que no se donde conseguirlo, la página donde compro estos componentes es: http://www.micropik.com/ digo esto por si tienes un rato y miras los componentes q ellos tienen ahi para poder aislarlo, no se si me valdría el circuito integrado ULN2803, que también he leido por ahi que hay quien lo hace así.

Gracias por el tiempo que te estas tomando en ayudarme.


----------



## Elvic

saludos 

pues si también puedes usar el ULN2803. la única diferencia  notable a simple vista es que este lo utilizan para controlar relay, pues trae  diodos que sirven de protección.







pero no le veo mucho problema con el que lo puedas emplear..

con respecto al opto_acoplador puedes usar cualquiera de los MOC que mencionaste. Aunque las diferencias especificas las puedes encontrar en su respectiva hoja de datos, según sea tu aplicación pero creo estaría bien el MOC3041

ahora el circuito que pusiste solo te falto la resistencia que esta en el triac y al pin 6 del opto_acoplador que en la imagen es de 680 ohms para trabajar con 127v , aora para 220v tendrías que aumentarla un poco, en la hoja de datos de veras ver la s formulas para calcular dicha resistencia (hoja de datos del triac), aunque no le veo mucho problema puedes ponerle una resistencia de 1.2komhs 
espero te sirva de idea... verifica lo que te comento antes de hacer cualquier cosa .....  
suerte


----------



## Peteral

Hola de nuevo jeje, he vuelto a rehacer el circuito con las modificaciones que me has comentado, y he montado un nuevo circuito, que me parece que ya estaría completo (creo), es el siguiente:

Circuito 3

A ver si te parece que estaría correcto, también me gustaría saber que tipo de triacs me harían falta ya que he estado mirando estos (buscados en la página de siempre, te pongo el enlace para que veas si hay alguno que me pueda interesar más http://www.micropik.com/pag_ci_triacs.htm ). Todos son de 600V:

BT136600 --> 4 A
BT137600 y TIC226 --> 8 A
BT137800 y TIC246 --> 16 A

Por otro lado me parece que el ULN2803 funciona con logica inversa no?, me interesaria comprar algun negador para que esto no sea así? creo que mas o menos ya voy cogiendo el punto a esto, pasa que mi nivel tan bajo de electrónica me complica un poco bastante las cosas .

Gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda ^^


----------



## Kikis

hola que tal, queria saber si tienen los links de los proyectos de visual basic, en especial el del numero segmento, gracias...


----------



## nickymarie09

Hola, estoy realizando un proyecto de encendido de leds mediante puerto paralelo. Mi pregunta es si podria realizarse con un  cable conversor paralelo usb, y como se manejaria entonces la programacion o si algo cambiaria o seria lo mismo como si fuera un  cable paralelo normal.


----------



## estelar23

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro y solo queria descargar los programas para C, pero los link no me funciónan  no se si me puedas dar la direccion de descargar o actualizar los links, gracias  ! me inereza el de controlar todoslos bits de salida


----------



## mariano22

hola!

muy buen tutorial:

tengo un par de preguntas:

1)se puede acoplar a un Scanner? lo del tipo que llevan un espejo movil..
2)se puede coordinar con un progama(o crearlo ese `progama) que lleve una secuencia que valla a la vez con una cancion? (seria a su vez para el scanner)... aclaro que esta secuencia seria progamada manualmente..
2) los pines del puerto que van a tierra... al usarlos... deven estar todos a tierra con el circuito a acoplar o se puede usar 1 sola tierra?

un saludo!

PD: alguien ya encontro la manera de desactivar los puertos en el XP?


----------



## ozerox

Necesito tu ayuda podias mandar el software circuito de los 7 segmentos del display es que ya lo intente de bajar del tema del puerto paralelo pero tal parece que el link fue cancelado. ojala lo puedas publicar.

Necesito tu ayuda podias mandar el software circuito de los 7 segmentos del display en visula basic es que ya lo intente de bajar del tema del puerto paralelo pero tal parece que el link fue cancelado. ojala lo puedas publicalo.

gracias


----------



## samm

hola amigo soy nuevo, y todavia noce utilisar bien el foro, te agradeceria mucho si me pudieras ayudar ya llevo tiempo buscando la siguiente informacion: tengo un adc0804 quiero enviar las salidas del adc atraves de un puerto db-25 a mi pc y poder verlo en labview ya investagadp bastante se que es facil sacar datos atraves del puerto pero mi problema es el como recibir los datos ami puerto????
porfavor si puedes ayudarme


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola tengo algunas dudas empeze con la programacion en c++  pero en los ejemplos dice que ocupa turbo c++ v3 y yo ocupo  visual c++ 6.0  y no puedo compilar ningun programa que estan en este tuto se puede compilar en visual c++ o tengo que ocupar turbo c++  o algun tutorial para controlar el puerto por visual c++


----------



## davideg87

hola me podrian ayudar con unas dudas que tengo , he buscado en muchos lugares inclusive aqui y no me pude sacar las dudas 
cual es la corriente maxima que se puede sacar y meter por el puerto ? algunos dicen 2.5 ma  y en otros 26 ma 
quisiera empezar a experimentar con el puerto  empezando con encender leds pero veo que en algunos lados ponen D0-LED-RESISTENCIA-MASA Y EN OTROS D0-RESISTENCIA LED-MASA es los mismo? 
me  recomiendan usar un bufer 74... lei en ente mismo foro en otro post que se usa para no sobrecargar el puerto  ya que los leds piden mas coriente 
bueno espero que me resuelvan mis dudas
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

davideg87 dijo:


> ...cual es la corriente maxima que se puede sacar y meter por el puerto ? algunos dicen 2.5 ma  y en otros 26 ma


Toma como corriente máxima 10mA


> quisiera empezar a experimentar con el puerto  empezando con encender leds pero veo que en algunos lados ponen D0-LED-RESISTENCIA-MASA Y EN OTROS D0-RESISTENCIA LED-MASA es los mismo?


Es lo mismo.


> me  recomiendan usar un bufer 74... lei en ente mismo foro en otro post que se usa para no sobrecargar el puerto  ya que los leds piden mas coriente ....


*NO* es aconsejable cargar en forma directa al puerto, por lo que se deduce que es aconsejable y conveniente intercalar un Buffer


----------



## davideg87

muchas gracias fogonazo por tus respuestas ,entonces tendria que hacer calculos tomando en cuenta los 10ma y los 5v no?  mas que nada porque tengo que controlar un motor dc y el profesor pide calculos y todo eso


----------



## Chico3001

davideg87 dijo:


> cual es la corriente maxima que se puede sacar y meter por el puerto ? algunos dicen 2.5 ma  y en otros 26 ma



Un pin de salida soporta 2 corrientes, la de salida y la de entrada, cuando el pin se encuentra en estado alto la corriente se encuentra saliendo, cuando se encuentra en estado bajo la corriente se encuentra entrando, por eso la especificacion maneja 2 corrientes

Esas corrientes varian de integrado a integrado, de familia a familia y de marca a marca.. asi que revisa con cuidado el datasheet para que coincida con el numero de parte y marca que estas usando



davideg87 dijo:


> me  recomiendan usar un bufer 74...



Usa un 74LS245 o un 74HC245, cuidado por que el HC es CMOS y es sensible a la estatica, pero soporta un rango de voltajes mayor (3 a 6V)


----------



## mariano22

una pregunta... para controlar 1 bit con el software del visual basic... lo unico que hay que hacer es descargar el soft, descomprimirlo y poner el inpout32.dll en c:/windows/system32 ?? ademas de todo el tema del hardware...

un saludo!


----------



## martinno

hola @EinSoldiatGott, estuve viendo tu tutorial y la verdad que me sirvio mucho. Estoy programando con vb6 el puerto paralelo hice varias cosas y mal que mal creo que lo entiendo bien.
Hice un proyecto el cual consiste en manejar un triac desde el pc y al parecer el vb6 no me responde con los tiempos ya que si pongo un led en un pin de salida para que encienda y apague a la maxima frecuencia (1mseg) este no titila parejo se ve que en algunos momentos es como si se tildara por un instante y continua. No tengo un osciloscopio para medir tampoco pero a simple vista se ve que no funciona bien.
Ahora mi pregunta es, el vb6 no maneja bien altas frec?, si utilizo c o c++ estos manejan estas frecuencias?
las frecuencias que tengo que manejar estan alrededor de 1miliseg si es mas rapido mejor.
Desde ya gracias.
Y gracias por el tuto

viendo que muchos preguntan como hacer para leer datos del puerto paralelo, les dejo un programa que hice y su respectivo codigo en vb6.
Lo hice con el io.dll.
Espero que les sirva


----------



## davideg87

excelente tuto ,tengo unas dudas yo uso pascal pero creo que es parecido 
			 		  		   		 			  les hago una  consulta sobre como  recibir datos por el puerto parelelo, lo que quiero hace es que me reciba un dato por el puerto de estado y cuando lo reciba deje de enviar el dato que estaba enviando por alguno del d0 al d7 mi pregunta es si en el programa es nesesario meterlo ese comando en un repeat para que lea a cado rato el puerto o basta con un if o while o alguno de esos, ya que por ejemplo al enviar una dato por el D0 no es necesario meterlo en bucle ya que queda siempre activado


----------



## davideg87

bueno para los que tengan problemas como yo para manejar el puerto por pascal  
primero lo que tienen que hace es instalar el userport.sys busquen en google  
 y despues fijense en la bios que el puerto este en modo normal ( spp) ,NO en epp porque sino se van a volver los como yo ajajja y van a ver que pueden controlar unos bits nomas y una sola vez ,si lo ponen en la bios en modo spp pueden controlar todos los bits a su antojo
y pongan en hexa los bits


----------



## serch2708

Yo quiero controlar el puerto paralelo con el teclado especificamente con las 4 flechas y 4 teclas para controlar las 8 salidas del puerto y quisiera ver si me pasan un exe donde pueda controlar el puerto paralelo como les dije. se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## spike4y

buenas, no saben alguna forma de hacer lo del tuto pero alrevez? digamos q si mando un 111 en un circuito al paralelo la compu reconosca q le envie eso?? me explique bien?? jajaja


----------



## strikler13

Hola me parece re interesante el tema que has posteado, es la respuesta a todoas mis dudas, aunque aun me falta una, espero no molestarte con esto, pero como se modicaria el codigo para que ejecute la funcion, asi com la desea jaco!!

Deseo que apse de apagado a encendido deurante un periodo.

 Pues mi problema esque no se nada de visual Basic solo C.
Se que esta viejo el post espero obtenes una respuesta.


----------



## CAICEDO EDWIN

saludos me interesa descargar el programa de control del puerto paralelo con lab view pero los link no funcionan rogaria que uses otro servidor de descargas como megaupload o enviame los programas a mi correo O sigo las normas o Cacho me edita los mensajes y a la segunda me pone una infracción@forosdeelectronica.com
 gracias


----------



## LaloMon

si pongo outportb(0x378,1)
delay(10000)
outportb(0x378,0)

me controla todos los pines del estado de datos ?


----------



## strikler13

hola laloMon pues realmente no te controla todos los pines, solo uno de ellos segun me parece el primero. 

Ahi lo que tienes es que un pin esta en 1 durante 10000 micro segundo y luego pasa a 0.
Que seria primero 5 V y luego 0V


----------



## Fehma

Hola:

Quise echar a andar el programa para el paralelo en Visual Basic y al pegar el componente me dice:

Error de compilacion. No se permiten constantes, cadenas de longitud fija, matrices e instrucciones Declare como miembros de Public de modulos de objeto.

Me podrian ayudar, debo poner algo mas o que debo hacer?

Gracias de antemano

Atte Fernando

Hola:

Tengo problemas para hacer funcionar el puerto paralelo con Visual Basic 6, Alguien que me ayude.

Atte: Fernando


----------



## leoooncio

Hola me podrian dar una ayuda necesito hacer un programa ya se en C en visual o en asembler que me permita contolar un carro a control remoto mediante el puerto paralelo.

me explico el cable del puerto va conectado al control remoto para de esta manera enviar las señales desde el teclado las cuales remplazaran al movimiento de las palancas del control remoto del carro.
 profavor alguien que me ayude no tengo muy claro como programar.


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Quiero pasar este pedazo de código de C# a C++ 2010. ¿Cómo es?



		Código:
	

using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
 
using System.Runtime.InteropServices; // No olvidar aqui.
 
namespace Puerto_paralelo
{
    class PortInterop
    {
        [DllImport("inpout32.dll", EntryPoint = "Out32")]
        public static extern void Output(int adress, int value);
        [DllImport("inpout32.dll", EntryPoint = "Inp32")]
        public static extern int Input(int adress);
    }
}

He creado una clase como indica abajo.

















A partir de aquí se me crearon el .h y el .cpp. Por aquí estoy perdido y no se como pasarlo de C# a C++ con Visual C++ 2010.












Puedes descargar el manual DEMO1 con los enlaces del código fuente del C#, así poder hacerlo con Visual C++ que es lo que quiero hacer.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/entrego-demo-1-manual-puerto-paralelo-37813/

Saludo.


----------



## kami

hola, estuve biendo el tutorial de EisSon para prender y apagar un led esta muy bueno pero la verdad quiciera saber si por uno de los puertos puedo prender y apagar un led, me explico mejor osea ingresando un numero por teclado ej 5 me de 5 apagados y 5 encendidos espero que alguien me haya entendido y por favor quiciera saber si es que se puede y como lo realizo


----------



## kami

bueno si alguien no me entendio es algo parecido a esto lo estube probando pero no si esta bien porque no me muestra nada alguien me podria ayudar?

Private Sub inicio_Click()    
    Dim s0, n0, m0 As Integer	‘variables para guardar los datos
    n0 = Text1.Text		‘ingreso un numero en una caja de texto
    m0=n0*2			‘lo multiplico por dos para tener dos estados en una variable
    For s0 = 1 To m0 Step 1           ‘ciclo para empezar el recorrido
    If (s0 Mod 2 = 0) Then	          ‘pregunto si el valor es par; y si es par:
    NotPortBit &H378, 0		‘no envió bit por el puerto
    ind(0).Visible = False		‘hago no visible una imagen para el encendido
    oud(1).Visible = True		‘hago visible una imagen para el apagado
    Else				‘por no si no es par:
    SetPortBit &H378, 0		‘envió un bit por el puerto
    ind(0).Visible = True		‘hago visible una imagen para el encendido
    oud(1).Visible = False		‘hago no visible una imagen para el apagado
    Timer1_Timer		            ‘utilizo un timer para el retardo de envió (no se si sirbe)
    End If			            ‘fin de la pregunta
    Next s0			‘siguiente ciclo
End Sub


----------



## Andr3s5

hola estoy creando un proyectito uniendo mis conocimientos de programacion Visual Basic, y de circuito electronicos, ahora me e topado con un obstaculo muy dificil de saltar, esperemos que alguiend de aqui pueda ayudarme... os comento
tengo un circuito con 2 transistores 2 led 2 diodo y una fuente de alimentacion externa. quiero conectarlo alpuerto paralelo para encenderlo con un determinado ritmo, y velocidad variable .
tengo terminado el circuito , pero el programa me queda muy poco pero lo mas importante, las declaraciones de io.dll o inpout.dll aclarar que uso el windows 7 de 64 bits y me esta resultando muy dificil conseguir mardar pulso por los puertos con cualquier de las dos librerias dichas...
Aclaracion: necesito que me aclareis cual es el bit del puerto paralelo que no puede recibir corriente porque se quemaria ... nose si son los puestro D0 D1 D2... o los puertos GND...
saludos y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## mariama

ola soy de mexico me facina tu blog veo que ayudas mucho y quisiera por fa que me ayudaras mmm... tengo un proyecto de la escuela mas o menos entiendo de lo que hablas pero tengo algo de dudas respecto al puerto paralelo lo que pasa esq no se como se conecta fisicamente a mi protoboard quisiera que me ayudaras mas o menos te expliko 
lo que necesito hacer es prender desde la compu un circuito que simula un sensor de humedad
para que asi mueva unos motores de 9 volts 
ya simula  una lluvia y el motor hace que el carrito con los motores se mueva quisiera saber que onda con el programa y como conecto el puerto a la compu y viceversa

porfa me ayudarias muchoooooooooooooooo =(


----------



## Nepper

Buenas!
No se si es acá donde debería plantear mi duda...
En fin, lo que quiero es simplemente un "monitoreador" de puerto paralelo.
La verdad, que hace hasta 3 horas antes, no sabía nada de puertos paralelos, solo que puedo prender y apagar bits con el c++. Ahora mas o menos le voy agarrando la idea...
Inicialmente, mi idea, era poner 25 leds, todos para monitoreo directo, pero estube viendo que hay pines solo de entrada, otros de salida y otros E/S.
En fin, quiero hacerme una plaquetita, que se colocaría entre la ficha de la PC y la del dispositivo, para ver simplemente el monitoreo mientras que no afecte la parte electrica.
A su vez, si no está conectado con nada, que me se prenda igual para simplemente "jugar" con el puerto.

Por lo que veo, 5 leds se deberán colocar alreves de los 8 de salida. Luego, a todo le deberé colocar una R=470 ohm en serie si es que no posee carga. Si se le conecta el dispositivo, supongo que esas resistencias deberán ser ignoradas, dejando solo el LED en serie con la salida.
Para crear este "puente" a las resistencias, pienso poner un grupo de dip-switch, o algo parecido, que alterne entre el puente o no...

¿es correcto lo que estoy pensando?


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Puedes ver un maual del puerto paralelo aquí.

Ver manual.

Saludo.


----------



## Abelyto

Hola. Tengo un problema... Estoy programando en VB6 y cuando activo un pin de mi puerto envia 5v (lo cual es correcto), pero cuando lo desactivo envia 4v. Nunca 0v. Cual puede ser el problema??? 
Desde ya gracias. Chau.


----------



## R-Mario

A mi me pasaba lo mismo en una acer, al parecer tiene resistencias de sujecion, lo que hice fue colocar una carga de 100Kohms hacia tierra y listo ya te aparecen los 0V y cuando lo activas te aparecen los 5V, para no cargarte el puerto utiliza un buffer 74ls244 te lo digo porque tarde o temprano vas a terminar matando el puerto dime a mi que ya lo asesine


----------



## Abelyto

Muchas gracias Benito. Lo voy aporbar y despues te comento. Chau


----------



## R-Mario

No hay por donde dice el chavo


----------



## Abelyto

Una cosa mas Benito. En lugar de un buffer puedo conectar optoacopladores? Es lo mismo?


----------



## lubeck

> En lugar de un buffer puedo conectar optoacopladores?


si.....


> Es lo mismo?


literalmente lo mismo *no*.... pero es mejor aislarlo con optos...


----------



## ZadKiel

buenas tardes amigos, muy buen tutorial, estoy trabajando en mit esis de grdo y me gustaria saber si me peuden referir algun link de interes sobre como multiplexar las salidas/entrada de datos, ya que requiero, tener 2 salidas db9 y 2 entradas db9.

mil gracias, en cuanto avance en mi proyecto publico para que todos aprendamos


----------



## Meliklos

ein gracias por el aporte...la verdad que me re oriento con el uso del puerto paralelo en C

gracias! aun estoy resolviendo problemitas del programa, pero lo mas importante ya esta


----------



## lubeck

> , tener 2 salidas db9 y 2 entradas db9.



en pablin esta uno como multiplexar, dice ampliacion de canales no se que...

no sirve.... pero como referencia esta bien...
ahora si tomas multiplos de 8 o sea 16 en lugar de 18 se te complica menos!!!

mira lo encontre...
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt32/index.htm

usas dos 573 para las salidas y dos 245 para las entradas...
y listo...

16 I/O


----------



## R-Mario

Abelyto dijo:


> Una cosa mas Benito. En lugar de un buffer puedo conectar optoacopladores? Es lo mismo?



Pues de hecho si puedes aunque habria que ver un detalle importante y eso es la velocidad con la que el optoacoplador responder, hay algunos que son muy lentos, entonces habria que ver si pueden trabajar a la frecuencia del puerto paralelo, si usas un buffer TTL ten por seguro que si va a responder a la frecuencia del puerto.

Solo checate eso las velocidades de respuesta y no tendras ningun problema, a si algo mas los optoacopladores son en general mas caro que un circuito TTL y utilizar tantos puede encarecer ul producto final, eso es algo que como ingeniero siempre debes analizar, aunque como tecnico o aficionado y para uso propio pues no intereza, pero cuando el cabron de proyectos y el de compras te dicen que no debes gastar mas de X pesos ahi se complica jajaja 

Sale nos vemos


----------



## Abelyto

Gracias Benito. Monte la R de 100K y logre 0v. Pero te comento algo cuando la coloque tenia 1v,no llegaba a cero. Esto se debe a que conecte el puerto con la maquina prendida,luego probe conectarlo antes de prender la PC, despues la encendi y para mi sorpresa habia 0v!!!


----------



## Nepper

Meta dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Puedes ver un maual del puerto paralelo aquí.
> 
> Ver manual.
> 
> Saludo.



Realmente muy interesante... Muy buen trabajo...
Aún no lo he leído completo, y no se nada de C#, pero te mantendré al tanto si el manual se entiende...

Gracias por todo...


----------



## Meta

Nepper dijo:


> Realmente muy interesante... Muy buen trabajo...
> Aún no lo he leído completo, y no se nada de C#, pero te mantendré al tanto si el manual se entiende...
> 
> Gracias por todo...



Gracias. Estosa manuales suelos hacerlo con C#, C/C++ y Visual Basic .net


----------



## R-Mario

Abelyto dijo:


> Gracias Benito. Monte la R de 100K y logre 0v. Pero te comento algo cuando la coloque tenia 1v,no llegaba a cero. Esto se debe a que conecte el puerto con la maquina prendida,luego probe conectarlo antes de prender la PC, despues la encendi y para mi sorpresa habia 0v!!!



A pues eso se debe a que el puerto no es enchufable en caliente o ¿como se dice? ,  no es como el puerto serie o usb que los puedes conectar y desconectar cuando la maquina esta prendida es solo por eso no pasa nada, pero recuerda que siempre debes conectar el puerto paralelo y despues prender la maquina, al parecer necesitan estar unidas las tierra logicas de tu circuito y la del pc y las tierras del chasis para que no ocurra eso, por ello debes primero enchufar y luego prender sale


----------



## lubeck

> A pues eso se debe a que el puerto no es enchufable en caliente o ¿como se dice?



yo ya me vole un puerto paralelo por conectarlo sin apagar.... dicen que es muy raro pero desafortunadamente si pasa!!!!:enfadado:


----------



## R-Mario

Pues si pasa, yo ya sabia eso, en la escuela todos los puertos paralelos que utilizan para los programadores ya estan muerto por lo mismo jajaja el mio lo mate por no usar buffer o aisladores, ahora en la escuela cambiaron todos lo programadores a puerto usb


----------



## Nepper

epa!... no, no, no...
un momento... estàn diciendo que si conecto en prendido el paralelo, o no cierro bien los circuitos, este podría Explosionar??? (no me corrijan, es una palabra que puse para exagerar la expresión)

ok, tengo que comentarles, que he tomado siertas medidas para volver rentable el tema del puerto paralelo, por favor, diganme si he tomado las medidas de seguridad nescesarias.
El mallado está soldado en el lado de atras del gabinete, pero del lado de adelante, no lo conecté por vago XD



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Me gustaría escuchar sus opiniones, ya que pienso hacer lo mismo con el puerto serie... no se por que no lo hise antes XD


----------



## lubeck

> Me gustaría escuchar sus opiniones, ya que pienso hacer lo mismo con el puerto serie... no se por que no lo hise antes



mi opinión es que se ve muy bien y en estos tiempos bastante practico (porque ya no es tan usado el puerto paralelo para periféricos) así que en la parte frontal lo considero menos molesto cuando se requiere la eventualidad...

con respecto a usarlo como USB o sea para conectar y desconectar encendido el pc yo lo consideraría dos o mas veces... 

ademas opinaría que consideraras el largo de cable si no mal recuerdo no debe ser superior a los 1.5mts.

con respecto al serial sin hilar tan fino no debe haber mayor problema...


----------



## ZadKiel

buenas a todos ya hice el primer diseño y ando un poco confundido con respecto al selector de salida/entrada

lo que quiero saber es como hago para enviar datos por el pin 1,pin 14,pin16 y pin17

si es posible para activarlos o tengo que rediseñar el selector?

espero su pronta respuesta y gracias por todo


----------



## lubeck

mira existen 3 juegos de datos para el puerto....
digamos si el puerto es el 888 o hexadecimal 378

entonces es
Los de datos (pin 2 al 9) la direccion 888(H378)
Los de status  (pin 10, 11,12,13, 15) la direccion 889(H379)
Los de control (pin 1,14,16,17) la direccion es 890(H37A)

para cambiar la dirección si es de entrada o de salida los de datos (pin2 al 9) cambias el estado del 5to bit del puerto de control....(ojo tiene que ser bidireccional tu puerto)


----------



## Nepper

lubeck dijo:


> mi opinión es que se ve muy bien y en estos tiempos bastante practico (porque ya no es tan usado el puerto paralelo para periféricos) así que en la parte frontal lo considero menos molesto cuando se requiere la eventualidad...
> 
> con respecto a usarlo como USB o sea para conectar y desconectar encendido el pc yo lo consideraría dos o mas veces...
> 
> ademas opinaría que consideraras el largo de cable si no mal recuerdo no debe ser superior a los 1.5mts.
> 
> con respecto al serial sin hilar tan fino no debe haber mayor problema...


Teniendo en cuenta tu sugerencia... estube trabajando en un nuevo proyecto...
No se cómo llamarlo.... a ver... se me ocurre..
*Acople rápido Paralelo*

Otros nombres que se me ocurrieron fueron
No Kill LPT
Safty Connector LPT

Pero me quedo con la version en español... por temas de cultura...

En fin, la idea de mi acople rápido, es generar un circuito que se conecta tranquilamente con la PC apagada. Este circuito inicia junto con la PC sincronizando la masa con el circuito de potencia gracias a su increible tecnología a base de grafeno, logrando un procesado de algoritmos que estabilizan el sistema a una frecuencia de 1000 THz.
Este circuito cierra con tierra y no  se generaría el problema de conexion en caliente. Al conectar mi dispositivo en el conector de salida, el sistema ya está cerrado de antemano y no debería desestabilizar las tensiones. Asu vez, el circuito funcionaría cómo monitoreo de transferencia de datos, tanto de entrada cómo de salida.
Una característica agregada gracias a la increible ingeniería de los científicos del barrio de Jose C. Paz, es que, si no se le conecta ningún dispositivo, este funciona tranquilamente cómo dispositivo de pilotaje. Mas bien dicho, placa de prueba... prende y apaga leds...

Acople Rápido Paralelo TM  
Laboratorios Delta, UAC
Designer: Nepper

PD: Quisiera nuevamente sus opiniones a ver si no estoy metiendo un tremendo corto. Igual, es solo diseñado, el PCB real todabía no lo hice...


----------



## lubeck

> Acople Rápido Paralelo TM
> Laboratorios Delta, UAC
> Designer: Nepper



Totalmente convincente el método de venta...
Lo compro... me podrían mandar el baucher para la firma 

nada mas una pregunta... son puros leds y conectores no ??

me quede pensando...
pues si puede que funcione no???
lo que no me queda claro es que pasaría la disminución de corriente, creo que el puerto trabaja con muy poca....

por otro lado poniéndole unos 555 quemados para darle cuerpo al producto puede no este tan mal para la venta!!!.


----------



## blinketo

pocoexperto dijo:


> Hola, no tuve tiempo de fijarme si ya pusieron este archivo, pero para los que quieren manejar el puerto paralelo desde window XP no tienen que modificar su programa, solo ejecutar este que les pongo, el cuel abre los puertos.
> ni me acuerdo d donde lo baje
> 
> PD: deben agregar un archivo .sys a su sistema, cuando lo vean y traten de ejecutarlo, se los va a pedir y les va a decir donde ponerlo.



@EinSoldiatGott deverias actualizar tu post principal con esta valiosa herramienta ya que funciona exelentemente en XP, y nos evitamos de instalar un OS viejo anterior al windows NT 
adjunto la nueva version 2.0


----------



## Meta

Poco vamos a probar con ese .zip y con un único mensaje. Cuando tengas unos 200 me fiaré de ti.

Si eres leal, perdone, porque en otros foros se ha detectado ejecutables que te borra archivos y fastidian el Windows. Por eso estamos alerta.

Hasta otra.


----------



## blinketo

Meta dijo:


> Poco vamos a probar con ese .zip y con un único mensaje. Cuando tengas unos 200 me fiaré de ti.
> 
> Si eres leal, perdone, porque en otros foros se ha detectado ejecutables que te borra archivos y fastidian el Windows. Por eso estamos alerta.
> 
> Hasta otra.



LOL!
para los que se paniquean y asustan como esta persona aqui esta la web oficial para bajarlo directamente:
http://hem.passagen.se/tomasf/UserPort/
¿o tambien ese link formateara tu computadora?
LOL


----------



## Meta

Eso está mejor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este software es varios cientos de veces mejor que los otros para integrarlo a programa escritos en C. Si no saben C, no importa, por que viene con un ejecutable que puede a su vez ejecutar el programa de ustedes, y liberar el acceso los puertos I/O que ustedes elijan...no solo los del puerto paralelo.
El link es:
http://www.beyondlogic.org/porttalk/porttalk.htm

Verdaderamente,vale la pena...inclusive para ejecutar SIN MODIFICACIONES programas de DOS que acceden a los puertos I/O en una ventana de la consola de Windows.


----------



## blinketo

a mi personalmente me gusta trabajar en Visual Basic en lo que se refiere al puerto paralelo, pero llevo una materia que exigue que sea en C, asi que nos vemos en los problemas para habilitar el puerto.


----------



## idontcar3

buenas buenas compañeros 
alguno de ud sabe si el peurto paralelo puede mandar frecuencias? asi como los pics para entonces practicar con el puerto paralelo en vez de andar comprando pics a cada tanto.

Nepper: buena esa del puerto paralelo alante  me lo copiare


----------



## lubeck

> alguno de ud sabe si el puerto paralelo puede mandar frecuencias?



tecnicamente si pero no muy altas, por ahi lei que no mas de 100hz


----------



## arturouc

idontcar3
claro que se puede y con este codigo
depende de la velocidad de la PC
codigo en VB6
for i=1 to CantidaddePulsos
     call portout(888,1)    ' activamos el pin 2 del puerto paralelo
     for AnchodepulsoAlto=1 to  NumeroX  ' ej. si NumeroX=100000 tardara un tiempo dependiendo
     next                                             'de el procesador de tu PC
     call portout(888,0)   'apagamos el puerto
     for AnchodePulsoBajo=1 to NumeroY  ' calculo idem NumeroX
     next
next

idontcar3
claro que se puede y con este codigo
depende de la velocidad de la PC
codigo en VB6
for i=1 to CantidaddePulsos
     call portout(888,1)    ' activamos el pin 2 del puerto paralelo
     for AnchodepulsoAlto=1 to  NumeroX  'si NumeroX=100000 tardara un tiempo dependiendo
     next                                             'de el procesador de tu PC
     call portout(888,0)   'apagamos el puerto
     for AnchodePulsoBajo=1 to NumeroY  ' calculo idem NumeroX
     next
next


----------



## alinew75

amigo EinSoldiatGott de verdad te felicito, yo soy nuevo en el tema y he visto que has trabajado mucho en esto. has aclarado todas mis dudas sobre como utilizar el puerto paralelo para encender y apagar un led.... gracias


----------



## NahuelS

Bueno, estoy empezando en esto y me encanta la idea de poder hacer cosas que me sirvan con la pc, pero me surgio un problema, no se si sera por mi sistema operativo (windows 7 ultimate), o por la forma de coneccion pero no me prende el led.

La forma de coneccion que sigo es de el punto 2 del puerto paralelo a un extremo de la resistencia, de el otro extremo de la resistencia al positivo del led y del negativo del led al punto 25 del puerto.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## lubeck

> no se si sera por mi sistema operativo (windows 7 ultimate),


lo mas seguro es que si....

las librerias de xp son diferentes a Seven...

la conexion al puerto la estas realizando bien... si el negativo del led tomas la pata del lado chato de la base... y la resistencia es de unos 220Ω o 330Ω (mas o menos)


----------



## Abelyto

NahuelS dijo:


> Bueno, estoy empezando en esto y me encanta la idea de poder hacer cosas que me sirvan con la pc, pero me surgio un problema, no se si sera por mi sistema operativo (windows 7 ultimate), o por la forma de coneccion pero no me prende el led.
> 
> La forma de coneccion que sigo es de el punto 2 del puerto paralelo a un extremo de la resistencia, de el otro extremo de la resistencia al positivo del led y del negativo del led al punto 25 del puerto.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.



Te envio un pequeño exe para que verifiques la señales que emite tu puerto. Espero te ayude. Saludos


----------



## Meta

No me funciona. IO.DLL y IO.SYS. Uso Windows 7  64-Bits.


----------



## arturouc

Meta dijo:


> No me funciona. IO.DLL y IO.SYS. Uso Windows 7  64-Bits.



aqui te dejo un programa con el que controlo un servomotor industrial
con el puedes activar y desactivar pines del puerto de datos (888)
solo ponle el peso del pin o pines que quieres activar y le das enviar
debes de tener la libreria IO.dll en c:\vb6\io.dll

cuando tengo problemas con windows Vista o 7, en una USB instalo
el S.O. XP y la PC la arranco desde la USB y listo.... espero te sirva


----------



## Abelyto

Meta dijo:


> No me funciona. IO.DLL y IO.SYS. Uso Windows 7  64-Bits.



Te mando la IO.DLL. Yo la tengo en c:/WINDOWS/System32


----------



## Meta

Gracias, lo voy a probar. En uno viene con tutorial en PDF y todo.


----------



## Heiliger

Hola 

alguien me puede explicar como el progrma de c++ lee el estado de las tecla del teclado osea que funcion es que hace que cuando pulse 1 o el 2 o el haga la funcion indicada ?

gracias.


----------



## Unikfriend

Hi Heiliger...

pues depende el compilador que utilices, 
puede ser la
funcion 

kbhit();        
getch();       

Saludos.


----------



## arturouc

en estas pagina hay mucha informacion del puerto paralelo
puerto paralelo
http://r-luis.xbot.es/
http://www.pablin.com.ar/


----------



## alinew75

aqui encontraras algunos tips que te pueden serbir... rebisalos.
http://apuntes.gratisespanol.info/encender-leds-con-el-puerto-paralelo


----------



## poncho121212

Que tal, la verdad soy nuevo en esto del puerto paralelo y queria saber si tienes el programa en C++ para recibir datos por el puerto paralelo y procesarlos en la pc

Gracias


----------



## arturouc

poncho121212 dijo:


> Que tal, la verdad soy nuevo en esto del puerto paralelo y queria saber si tienes el programa en C++ para recibir datos por el puerto paralelo y procesarlos en la pc
> 
> Gracias



mira puse en el google lo que escribiste (en rojo) y me arrojo estos resultados

http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/paralelo.htm

http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/dllvb.htm

http://foro.elhacker.net/programaci...uerto_paralelo_con_c-t201478.0.html;msg957190

hay muchos ejemplos....ya los viste?....hay que buscar primero...no crees?


----------



## alinew75

amigo poncho121212, en you tube tambien podras encontrar muchos videos tutoriale, has la prueba. y en cuanto al software busca descargarlo desde microsoft, busca en google, te podria sorprender lo que consigas


----------



## poncho121212

arturouc dijo:


> mira puse en el google lo que escribiste (en rojo) y me arrojo estos resultados
> 
> http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/paralelo.htm
> 
> http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/dllvb.htm
> 
> http://foro.elhacker.net/programaci...uerto_paralelo_con_c-t201478.0.html;msg957190
> 
> hay muchos ejemplos....ya los viste?....hay que buscar primero...no crees?



Se agradece el intento, pero no crees que ya probe buscar en google, esas paginas ya las habia visto, creo que si vas a buscar ayudar a alguien, no es solo poner lo que busca en google y aventarle los links, estos programas no los pude correr, a pesar de tener ya la directiva para el puerto paralelo, tal vez error de compilador, me faltan algunas librerias, no lo se, esa era la respuesta que estaba buscando, de cualquier manera, decidi buscar otras alternativas y se agradece a quien intento buscar y dar una respuesta un poco mas detallada que los primeros 3 links del google.


----------



## christianreyes

hola y gracias por la ayuda leei tu post del Como Usar Puerto Paralelo (C++, Visual Basic, Lab View)
se puede usar en XP ?
si es asi me podrias decir cual gracias de antemano


----------



## Meta

Si se puede usar en Windows XP.

Aquí hice un buen manual sobre ello.






http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html

Saludo.


----------



## christianreyes

Meta dijo:


> Si se puede usar en Windows XP.
> 
> Aquí hice un buen manual sobre ello.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHVsolpOPXQ
> 
> http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html
> 
> Saludo.




te doy las GRACIAS! me servira de mucho


----------



## banistelrroy

hola una duda no tengo puerto paralelo en mi pc alguien sabe si hay un programa para simular el puerto paralelo...................haci como hay visrtual serial port supongo que lo habra para el paralelo alquien trabaj con un programa de simulacion como hacen la simulacion


----------



## lubeck

> visrtual serial port


 
Existe una diferencia entre simular y emular... 

El virtual Serial no simula el puerto serial... lo emula, y el proteus como por ejemplo lo simula...

con respecto a que si hay emulador del puerto paralelo dudo muchisimo que lo haya... que si hay un simulador.... si lo hay pon "programa puerto paralelo" en el google y veras varios...


----------



## Meta

lubeck dijo:


> Existe una diferencia entre simular y emular...
> 
> El virtual Serial no simula el puerto serial... lo emula, y el proteus como por ejemplo lo simula...
> 
> con respecto a que si hay emulador del puerto paralelo dudo muchisimo que lo haya... que si hay un simulador.... si lo hay pon "programa puerto paralelo" en el google y veras varios...



Buena explicación, ahora lo tengo claro. 

En cuanto al puerto paralelo, me la juego que existe, normalmente hay alguien detrás de lo que no está para hacerlo. Que no sepamos que no existe, no significa que no exista.


----------



## JaimeTheOne

Buenas, mi duda es la siguiente:
Se que el registro de estado se compone de los pines S7,S6,S5,S4,S3, siendo el S7 negado

pasa que cuando conecto mi integrado buffer a este registro y le envío 'ceros', es decir, mando las entradas a tierra, el S7 se pone en cero y (S6, S5, S4,S3) se ponen en uno.

Quisiera saber si esto es normal en el registro de estado.

Ya cuando mando cualquiera diferente a S7, a 'uno' (Vdd), S7 (que está a tierra) cambia a 1 y los demas funcionan normalmente.

Espero sus respuestas saludos


----------



## lubeck

> Ya cuando mando cualquiera diferente a S7, a 'uno' (Vdd), S7 (que está a tierra) cambia a 1 y los demas funcionan normalmente.


 
no es normal... 

necesitarias postear el diagrama que usas y quizas el codigo del programa que usas...
verifica que no haya cables que se junten...


----------



## juanv030

Buenas, estaba haciendo algo bien simple. Pero tengo una duda. Queria por ejemplo mandar un 1 por el pin 10 (de entrada) del puerto paralelo a la pc Y mediante visual basic mostrar un mensaje en un TextBox. Para esto puedo usar la libreria inpout.dll o tiene que ser io.dll? 

En fin... la duda es mas o menos como hago el codigo, mostrando un simple mensaje " Ah apretado el boton" por ejemplo, en un textbox, recibiendo un 1 por el pin 10. Desde ya muchas gracias por los aportes


----------



## lubeck

> libreria inpout.dll o tiene que ser io.dll?


 
ambas te sirven...



> la duda es mas o menos como hago el codigo


dale una buscada, hay muchisimos codigos para eso... 
si tienes dudas pon el link que encuentres aqui y te digo si te serviria o no...


----------



## Rage10

Cuando ejecuto el programa no me da ningun error, y la dirección del puerto es la correcta.
Pero, ni bien enchufo el LED este se enciende (cuando en realidad deberia estar apagado), si apreto sobre apagar no se apaga, y se apreto sobre prender...sigue prendido como lo estaba...
Supongo que es la configuración del Puerto Paralelo, desde la BIOS...ustedes, como lo tienen configurado?


----------



## Unikfriend

Rage10 dijo:


> Cuando ejecuto el programa no me da ningun error, y la dirección del puerto es la correcta.
> Pero, ni bien enchufo el LED este se enciende (cuando en realidad deberia estar apagado), si apreto sobre apagar no se apaga, y se apreto sobre prender...sigue prendido como lo estaba...
> Supongo que es la configuración del Puerto Paralelo, desde la BIOS...ustedes, como lo tienen configurado?



Hi Rage,

Revisa que no tengas algun driver de impresora controlando el puerto paralelo.


----------



## Rage10

Hola Unikfriend, mmm, tengo una impresora instalada, pero esta por Cable de Red...asi que no creo que haya algun driver de impresora controlando el puerto paralelo.
Pongo como detalle que estoy utilizando Windows 7 Profesional y Visual Studio 2010

*EDIT:*
Lo probe en una maquina con Windows Xp, y funciona PERFECTAMENTE!, EXCELENTE TUTORIAL!

Saludos


----------



## Abelyto

Hola. Es normal que cuando conectes el led este se prenda. Cuando windows se inicia los pines de salida del puerto pasan de 0 a 1. Y con respecto a que no se apaga, revisa bien a que pin conectas el led y si es que coincide con el pin que estas activando desde tu soft. Exitos. Chau.


----------



## Unikfriend

Rage10 dijo:


> Hola Unikfriend, mmm, tengo una impresora instalada, pero esta por Cable de Red...asi que no creo que haya algun driver de impresora controlando el puerto paralelo.
> Pongo como detalle que estoy utilizando Windows 7 Profesional y Visual Studio 2010
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Lo probe en una maquina con Windows Xp, y funciona PERFECTAMENTE!, EXCELENTE TUTORIAL!
> 
> Saludos



Puede que necesites alguna actualización de Visual .Net


----------



## dex418

Hola

Espero que por favor me puedan ayudar, mi problema no es sacar datos del pc por el puerto paralelo, sino entrarlos. Lo que necesito hacer es una aplicación que lea permanentemente el puerto de estado y poder almacenar en una variable el valor que lea. Pero debe ser algo asi como un monitor, ose que no necesite que se de clic en ningun boton, simplemente que este leyendo las entradas y las muestre en la pantalla.


Gracias


----------



## lubeck

> Lo que necesito hacer es una aplicación que lea permanentemente el puerto de estado y poder almacenar en una variable el valor que lea. Pero debe ser algo asi como un monitor, ose que no necesite que se de clic en ningun boton, simplemente que este leyendo las entradas y las muestre en la pantalla.



 pues si se puede, el puerto paralelo es permanente, asi que lo que necesitas es estar leyendo cada X tiempo y almacenarlo en una variable con un timer o ciclo... 

lo que no entiendo que es lo que necesitas, ¿quieres que te lo hagan?


----------



## dex418

Gracias por tu respuesta; lo que quiero es que me expliquen como tengo que hacer la parte del timer o el ciclo para ello; pues yo ya he leido los datos del puerto paralelo pero como lo hice tengo que hacer clic en un boton de la ventana de mi aplicación. Y la idea es que la aplicación automaticamente cuando detecte un "1" en E7 me guarde en una variable (o en 4) los estados de E6, E5, E4, E3.

Espero me hayas entendido.

De nuevo mil gracias.


----------



## lubeck

> lo que quiero es que me expliquen como tengo que hacer la parte del timer o el ciclo para ello;



que lenguaje usas?

es diferente en cada uno, es lo que no alcanzo a entender...


----------



## dex418

lubeck dijo:


> que lenguaje usas?
> 
> es diferente en cada uno, es lo que no alcanzo a entender...



uso C++ o visual basic 2005


----------



## lubeck

en vb2005 agrega un control timer y configuralo...







en el evento pon lo que tienes en el boton...(estoy adivinando solo tu sabes como lo tienes)


----------



## arturouc

dex418 dijo:


> uso C++ o visual basic 2005


este ejemplo es en VB6 y es para monitorear el puerto 888 de datos
y el 889 de entradas

el intervalo del timer es de 10 miliseg
estoy utilizando la libreria  IO.DLL

Private Sub Timer2_Timer()
For Bit = 0 To 7
If GetPortBit(888, Bit) Then
    shpPin2(Bit).BackColor = vbGreen
Else
    shpPin2(Bit).BackColor = vbRed
End If
Next
For Bit = 3 To 7
DENTRO DE LOS IF's PUEDES PONER TU CODIGO
If GetPortBit(889, Bit) Then
    shpPin889(Bit).BackColor = vbGreen
Else
    shpPin889(Bit).BackColor = vbRed
End If
Next
End Sub

espero te sirva


----------



## sidon

Buena tarde a todos!!! 
soy nuevo por estos rumbos leí el tuto y la verdad me ayuda mucho.. ya se como controlar el PP para display de 7 segmentos(D7S).. pero anduve leyendo por todas partes y no encuentro como poder controlar dos D7S por el puerto paralelo , estoy utilizando C++ en turbo c desde DOS .. y no se me ocurre nada para hacer esto .. hay alguna forma de pasar de un D7S a otro por el mismo puerto .. lo malo e sque mi profesor no me deja usar PIC  jajjaa.. y otra cosa es muy necesaria la resistencia ... 

si alguien por ahi tiene alguna informacion s elos agradeceria mucho gracias!!!!


----------



## arturouc

sidon dijo:


> Buena tarde a todos!!!
> soy nuevo por estos rumbos leí el tuto y la verdad me ayuda mucho.. ya se como controlar el PP para display de 7 segmentos(D7S).. pero anduve leyendo por todas partes y no encuentro como poder controlar dos D7S por el puerto paralelo , estoy utilizando C++ en turbo c desde DOS .. y no se me ocurre nada para hacer esto .. hay alguna forma de pasar de un D7S a otro por el mismo puerto .. lo malo e sque mi profesor no me deja usar PIC  jajjaa.. y otra cosa es muy necesaria la resistencia ...
> 
> si alguien por ahi tiene alguna informacion s elos agradeceria mucho gracias!!!!



debes de usar el puerto de datos (888) y el puerto de control (890)
http://r-luis.xbot.es/puerto/port01.html

utiliza un 74ls245 para "protección del puerto"
utiliza 2 integrados flipflop-D  74ls374 (pin 11-flanco de subida)
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/SN74LS373N.pdf
7 pines del puerto de control los mandas directo a las entradas de los 2 flipflop-D en paralelo
y mandas un pin del puerto de control (890) a el pin 11 de un flipflop-D y otro pin del
puerto de control (890) a el otro pin 11 del otro flipflop-D
cada flipflop en las salidas tendra conectado un D7S

de esta manera cuando quieras poner un numero en el primer display mandas activar
los pines necesarios en el puerto de contro (888) y mandas un flanco de subida por el
puerto de control del flipflop que tiene ese D7S y para el segundo display mandas
activar los pines necesarios del puerto de control y mandas un flanco de subida
para el otro flipflop y isto

espero te sirva...


----------



## dex418

Lubeck y arturouc, les agradezco toda su ayuda, no crei que era tan sencillo.

Aqui les muestro como finalmente resolvi mi problema:

Private Sub Timer1_Tick(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Timer1.Tick
        Dim InValue As Byte
        InValue = PortIn(889)
        Label1.Text = InValue
    End Sub

Gracias a ambos.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Saludos. 
Viendo que de nuevo hay personas interesadas en el manejo de aplicaciones
usando el puerto paralelo, les dejo un proyecto que realize en el 2003 con VB6
Se trata de un lector de tarjetas ISO-7816
Se comunica con el puerto por medio de la Libreria inpout32.dll
El proyecto viene con el diagrama de la interface para la tarjeta y el código fuente
tanto del programa, como de la libreria inpout32 en VC++ 6 y funciona con XP
Ambos son de libre distribución y los pueden modificar a sus necesidades o gustos.
Tiene varias funciones y les puede servir como base para proyectos mas complejos.
Espero les sea de utilidad para aprender un poquitin de algo que en sus tiempos
era una maravilla para todos los programadores de software.
PD. El diagrama de la interface esta en el programa bajo el Menú Diagrama
Atte. D@rkbytes
BYE4NOW


----------



## sidon

arturouc dijo:


> debes de usar el puerto de datos (888) y el puerto de control (890)
> http://r-luis.xbot.es/puerto/port01.html
> 
> utiliza un 74ls245 para "protección del puerto"
> utiliza 2 integrados flipflop-D  74ls374 (pin 11-flanco de subida)
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/SN74LS373N.pdf
> 7 pines del puerto de control los mandas directo a las entradas de los 2 flipflop-D en paralelo
> y mandas un pin del puerto de control (890) a el pin 11 de un flipflop-D y otro pin del
> puerto de control (890) a el otro pin 11 del otro flipflop-D
> cada flipflop en las salidas tendra conectado un D7S
> 
> de esta manera cuando quieras poner un numero en el primer display mandas activar
> los pines necesarios en el puerto de contro (888) y mandas un flanco de subida por el
> puerto de control del flipflop que tiene ese D7S y para el segundo display mandas
> activar los pines necesarios del puerto de control y mandas un flanco de subida
> para el otro flipflop y isto
> 
> espero te sirva...




Muchas gracias por contestar... jajaja
vaya que tengo que leer mucho mas mas o menos capto como debe de ser tratare de hacer unas pruebas .. por que nucna he utilizado los CI 74ls374 ni nada por el estilo


----------



## lubeck

Encontre el modelo y la libreria para simular el puerto paralelo con proteus....

no la he probado porque mi pc no tiene puerto paralelo... si alguien puede probarlo estaria muy bien que nos comentara si funciona...


----------



## jhlaz

Hola, un saludo a todos.

He leído un poco el tema y ya medio entendí el uso del puerto, pero quisiera saber... *se puede hacer una secuencia con el puerto paralelo y sincronizarla con archivos de audio?*


----------

